# 1st season, who has a permit?



## All_Quacked_Up (Apr 4, 2009)

The 1st season is quickly approaching. Who here has a permit and where?


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I just get the ZZ hunt .Bud


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I do.....Where I live.........Mack


----------



## All_Quacked_Up (Apr 4, 2009)

Big rack I did'nt see that area in the handout." In the field waiting for geese." I must have missed that spot. That one would have gotten my attention. Just kiddin':lol:


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

ZZ First season for me, my girlfriend and two best huntin buds. 16 days!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

ZZ hunt for me


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

First hunt for me unit F.


----------



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

ZZ for me too!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

1st hunt,area J for me.


----------



## huntsnthumb (Feb 5, 2009)

*i do , got zz in area zb,over in the thumb,bayport area.*


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

ZZ for me!


----------



## B A (Aug 25, 2004)

J it is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

ZZ for me. Scouted yesterday, will be out again this week sometime and then leave them alone til the 20th. Going after them with the smokepole, hoping to get some real great footage.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I got a permit for the first season in ZC (macomb, st clair, lapeer). Now I have to find place to hunt. I've had just so much going on that I haven't got out like i should have (or like I normally do). Maybe during this week.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

ZZ first hunt. Hunting in Van Buren county on my property. Was out there this morning before church and had 2 or 3 gobbling.


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

ZZ for me too, St. Joe county


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My son and I will be huntin w/Thunderhead on the 20th near Carson City. Then, I'll be out with my daughter for her opening day startin May 4th ...... ah, life is *really* good!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

yes, April 20th is fast approaching. watch out thunderchickens! they will feel the wrath of Hoyt.!


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be trying to call up birds for a bunch of different hunters during the 2 week ZZ hunt, and host a couple of buddies from TN, then hunting myself and calling for a few more guys in the 234 hunt.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Unit A, the 20th, I'll be at the bottom of a red pine with a fall next to it bright and early!


----------

